# Cream Color



## ~Palomino~ (Apr 2, 2005)

Does anyone have cream colord donkies? If so please show me pictures!!




thanks

-Gage


----------



## Shari (Apr 15, 2005)

I do not know if this is cream colored, but Ella is light tan with chestnut around her ears and stripe.


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 21, 2005)

I have Blue-eyed whites, but not sure how to post pictures. You can see them on my Donkey page at Rockin J Miniature Horse & Donkey Ranch


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (May 21, 2005)

It looks to me like Ella is a sorrel like my Fred........someone correct me if I am wrong but my Fred is a sorrel and looks like Ella. Not sure of a cream colored one.......maybe its a gray that is bleached out by the sun maybe.......


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 22, 2005)

Just had a new jennet born, she isn't as white as my foals last year, more Ivory colored. See her on my 2005 foals page. Sorry, I would post her picture but not sure how to.


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 22, 2005)

Here's the picture of her, Now that I am learning to upload pics!


----------



## Shari (May 23, 2005)

Ella has no grey at all anywhere on her.

Not sure her color, or lets say what the Donkey Registries would call her.

Other than she is very, very light. Lighter than any sorrel/chestnut horse I have ever seen.

Though the tips of her ears look black they are not, they are a Medium brown/reddish color.

Right now she is shedding out, and getting even lighter. Can't wait to see what she looks like once she is in her summer coat.


----------



## Shari (May 23, 2005)

KsCowgirl said:


> Here's the picture of her, Now that I am learning to upload pics!
> 
> 388326[/snapback]
> ​


All I see is the dreaded X.


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 23, 2005)

Shari said:


> KsCowgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the picture of her, Now that I am learning to upload pics!
> ...








Bear with me, I am just learning!


----------



## Shari (May 23, 2005)

I see it now,, oh,, very cute.





Looks like you have a very, very light donkey!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 23, 2005)

Shari said:


> I see it now,, oh,, very cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








This was one of last years jennets!!


----------



## Kim Rule (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh Shari, that's Cinnamon's baby from last year!!!



Do you happen to know the color of the jack that Cinnamon was bred to to get that color?? Ella is REALLY cute!!

Kim R.


----------



## Shari (Jun 17, 2005)

Kim Rule said:


> Oh Shari, that's Cinnamon's baby from last year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kim,

Yes, she is.

Ella sire is a Sorrel.






I had pictures of him until my old computer dumped on me.


----------



## Kim Rule (Jun 17, 2005)

Well, we may have to try for that combination, if we decide to breed her again! Your Ella is a DOLL!!





Kim R


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jun 18, 2005)

Adorable donkeys everyone!!!


----------

